# TV+  : Vos impressions ?



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2019)

Alors, ça y est, TV+, le service de streaming d'Apple a ouvert ses portes. Vous avez eu tout le week-end (pluvieux pour certains) pour vous gaver, ou non, de séries made in Curpertino. Qu'en avez-vous pensé ?

De mon côté, j'ai testé Snoopy dans l'espace que j'adore. Mais c'est bien le seul programme qui trouve grâce  a mes yeux pour le moment. See, est un sous "The 100" et ne mérite pas d'être vu tellement le scénario est creux et surtout l'écriture est lente et décousue. "The Morning Show" ne m'attire pas plus que ça, c'est censé avoir un budget faramineux et j'ai plus l'impression d’avoir une émission à petit budget surfant sur la vague MeeToo. C'est tellement facile comme postulat que ça en devient pathétique.

Je me suis arrêté là et tenterais la suite plus tard, car pour le moment ce service ne semble pas tenir ses promesses.

Le comble, c'est que ces séries sont impossibles à visionner sur mon Apple TV (3e génération). Le son et l'image décrochent, les sous-titres continuent de défiler, certaines séquences se répétant deux ou trois fois. Bref, l'encodage est sûrement trop gros pour mon modèle d'appareil et ma connexion (fibre).  Au moins, quand je regarde une vidéo sur Amazon Prime, YouTube ou Netflix, ça fonctionne. Là, le service est minimum (6 séries) et le confort n'y est pas.  Pourtant, Apple a de l'expérience dans ce domaine, je regarde mes films achetés en streaming depuis des années. C'est incompréhensible.

Pour moi, ce service TV+ est un beau raté.


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2019)

Et pour le fun, un petit strip en provenance de Joy of Tech





Et la traduction pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas la langue de Marty Mc Fly :

1 : dur week-end ?
2 : Yep, j'ai passé trop de temps à regarder Apple TV+

3 : C'était comment ?
4 : Comme de la JUNK FOOD. Ça semble appétissant dans la pub et tu ne peux t'arrêter d'en manger; mais après tu réalises que ça a peu de valeur nutritionnelle et tu te sens un peu malade.

5 :  Donc tu as arrêté ton essai gratuit ?
6 : Jamais de la vie !
7 : Il semblerait que ce soit addictif !


----------



## roquebrune (8 Novembre 2019)

J'ai pris un an gratuit (achat nouvel ipad pro le mois dernier) pour tester

l'offre semble trop faible pour l'instant par rapport a la concurence (rien vu qui m''interresse) , mais le prix de 4€ apres periode d'essai est tres raisonnable

pour les series c'est un sac de noeuds, il n'y a pas de bouton episode suivant ou episode suivant automatique (et sauter l'introduction) , rien a voir avec la facilite d'emploi de Netflix

Pour l'anecdote j'ai essayé la serie _See_ et j'ai pas tenu 15 minutes,  comment peut on pondre un pseudo-plagiat avec les ingredients de ce qui marche mais aussi mauvais ?


----------



## Wizepat (8 Novembre 2019)

Amazon prime est au même prix... [emoji6]


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2019)

Et surtout, certaines séries Amazon sont vraiment très bien. Je pense à *The man in the High Castel* ou *Jack Ryan *pour celles que j'ai regardées. Ces séries ne tiennent pas sur des acteurs vedettes, mais sur des romans exceptionnels et elles sont extrêmement t bien réalisées dans leur genre.

J'ai donné sa chance à *SEE* en visionnant le second épisode et c'est de pis en pis. Aucune intrigue solide, des scènes de sexe inutiles et une part épisode juste pour dire "venez mater"  ! Si je trouve que *The 100* est faible comme série, elle est raccord avec ses ambitions et son public. Une série pour ado avec de grosses entorses scénaristiques, un peu de romance et une intrigue simple basée sur la violence du monde qu'ils découvrent. C'est cohérent, ça n'en fait pas LA meilleure série du monde, mais ça se regarde avec plaisir sans se poser de questions. *SEE* est à l'inverse une série ne ciblant pas son public. C'est un fourre-tout de tout et n'importe quoi. Un peu comme si *Vendredi treize* fusionnait avec *ma sorcière bien-aimée*  J'ai dû m'accrocher pour visionner ce second épisode et j'ai même stoppé deux fois tellement ça me semblait long. Un seul film aurait peut être suffit.

*The Morning Show *ne passe toujours pas sur mon Apple TV, donc j'ai arête en pleins milieux du premier épisode visionné sur mon iPad.

La seule chose de positive que je vois dans TV+, c'est l'audio description qui est toujours présente et en plusieurs langues (dont le japonais). 

Pour le moment, je ne m'abonnerais pas si je n'avais pas eu mon année gratuite. On verra dans un an, mais si c'est toujours pareil je prends frais peut être un mois payant pour regarder à fond une série si vraiment il y a des nouveautés intéressantes, mais j'attendais qu'elle soit disponible en entier pour me désabonner rapidement.


----------



## Wizepat (8 Novembre 2019)

Au regard de mes différentes lectures (articles, post du forum...), je n’ai pas encore activé mon abonnement gratuit. J’attends la limite en espérant que le catalogue soit plus fourni.


----------



## antoinej8 (9 Novembre 2019)

Alors que je n'ai aucun problème sur iPhone ou sur FireTV Stick, impossible de me connecter avec Safari sur Mac OS, alors que je suis abonné (plus exactement je bénéficie du partage familial) : on me demande de "valider votre carte bancaire" (Vous ne serez pas facturé. Une carte bancaire est nécessaire pour garantir que le détenteur du compte est autorisé à visionner du contenu sur le Web). J'ai essayé avec la carte VISA française que j'utilise habituellement sur le Store, à chaque fois j'ai le message : "Debit cards are not supported for verification"... Idem avec une autre carte...


----------



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)

Je suis un gros consommateur de séries télévisées.
J'ai quasi fini de regarder tout ce qui me bottait sur Netflix et Prime.... et j'avais hâte de voir TV+
Tiens pour les sériesvores : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/tv-time-tvshow-time/id431065232 c'est un indispensable.

Comme certain, j'ai 1 an de gratuité suite à l'achat récent de mon dernier iPhone.

Ma première remarque est pour moi de taille : si Apple se ventait d'être en mesure de "tout proposer au même endroit" (son app TV+) même si au premier abord je m'étais dis "cool !" en vérité à l'utilisation c'est plutôt une mauvaise expérience que je retiens parce qu'on voit tout et on ne sait pas "quoi, vient d'où".
Honnêtement, nombre d'utilisateurs non abonné risque de tomber de haut lorsqu'ils s'abonneront...

Ainsi après avoir activé mon abonnement, j'explore un peu la bibliothèque et là, je me rends vite compte qu'il y a un gouffre entre ce qui est à l'affiche et les contenus qui sont vraiment disponible via l'abonnement. 
Ainsi l'app TV+ s'apparente pour moi plus à un store type VOD qu'un environnement (payant) avec sa bibliothèque de film ...(type netflix etc.)

Donc franchement, personnellement je comprends pas du tout la démarche d'Apple pour le moment... c'est risible.
Me voilà abonné TV+ ... je vais dans série ... Absolument TOUT est payant .... quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer l'avantage d'être abonné à Apple TV+ ???? j'ai raté un truc ? ou c'est un iTune bis ? .....

Voilà, donc au final à peine un poignée de séries estampillés "An Apple Original" ... et ce qui est appelé "saison" c'est pour le moment entre 3 et 4 épisodes à priori. Donc un consommateur de séries n'y mord pas, ou les avale en 1 semaine et reste sur sa faim.

Je pense que la masse des gens va voir une tonne de contenu ... que çà va les inciter à s'abonner ... et puis après cela sera la désillusion.

Je voudrai finir avec une note plus positive. Le peu que j'ai vu des séries Apple ... çà envoie ! c'est pas de la petite série, le niveau est très bon ... (manière dont c'est filmé, les bandes sons, ....) on a envie de s'y coller ... mais soyons honnête .... on s'adresse pas aux amoureux des séries télévisés avec 3 épisodes de 3 séries ...

Oui, ..., laissons TV+ grandir, et espérons que çà sera du lourd de chez lourd d'ici 1 an ou 2.
En attendant, c'est un produit qui ne vaut pas les 4euros pour le contenu qui est proposé, en plus d'être totalement confus ....

Où est l'intérêt de payer un abonnement sur une plateforme de stream si la majorité des contenus sont payants !!!!
(si j'ai mal compris un truc, je serai ravi que vous me corrigiez)


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2019)

Tu as bien compris et je suis entirement d’accord avec ton analyse sauf sur la qualité des série. L’image est belle mais le scénario est globalement faible je trouve. Et c’est ça qui donne envie de continuer.


----------



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)

Quand je disais "le peu que j'ai vu"  je parlais des bandes annonces des séries TV+
Quant à me lancer dans une série avec 3 épisodes .... bah c'est pas pour demain.

On sait maintenant pourquoi c'est gratuit pour certain ...
Franchement, s'ils se réveillent pas vite ... c'est même pas la peine de vouloir concurrencer les autres sur le marché ...

Un truc m'échappe dans leur stratégie là.


----------



## antoinej8 (11 Novembre 2019)

antoinej8 a dit:


> Alors que je n'ai aucun problème sur iPhone ou sur FireTV Stick, impossible de me connecter avec Safari sur Mac OS, alors que je suis abonné (plus exactement je bénéficie du partage familial) : on me demande de "valider votre carte bancaire" (Vous ne serez pas facturé. Une carte bancaire est nécessaire pour garantir que le détenteur du compte est autorisé à visionner du contenu sur le Web). J'ai essayé avec la carte VISA française que j'utilise habituellement sur le Store, à chaque fois j'ai le message : "Debit cards are not supported for verification"... Idem avec une autre carte...



Voici 2 captures pour expliquer mon problème en images :





La 2e montre le formulaire que j'ai quand je clique sur "lire l'épisode", le message en rouge s'affichant après la saisie des coordonnées de ma carte bancaire.
Je précise que le service fonctionne sans problème sur iOS avec l'app, ou sur mon Fire TV Stick.


----------



## tabasko (11 Novembre 2019)

Pas en rapport direct avec nos impressions TV+ 
A ta place, je chercherai pas trop à comprendre et j'appellerai ma banque ils auront surement une réponse à te formuler.


----------



## antoinej8 (11 Novembre 2019)

Je donne mes impressions sur le service, pas uniquement sur les programmes ;-)
Et j'ai essayé avec 2 cartes de 2 banques différentes, donc là je pense plutôt que je vais contacter Apple.

Sur les programmes je n'ai vu que "The Morning Show" pour le moment, j'aime beaucoup, notamment le 4e épisode très réussi à mon avis.

Mais clairement pour le moment il n'y a pas grand chose à regarder, surtout avec ce rythme de sortie d'un épisode par semaine et par série :/


----------



## BooTBx (20 Novembre 2019)

J'ai activé l'année gratuite ce week-end.
Ben en fait il n'y a rien sur ATv... Même un film américain vieux de 20 ans (Fight Club) est "vendu" 10€ alors qu'il est dispo sur Netflix et Prime...
Je ne comprends pas comment Apple espère faire payer 5€ pour ... Rien.
Ils sont en général très forts pour faire payer une blinde tout un tas de chose, mais au moins il y a ou du service ou de la qualité mais là c'est quand même le néant qu'ils essayent de vendre. En même temps, en offrant un an, ils vont pouvoir se vanter d'avoir X milliers d'abonnés et peut-être en profiter pour avoir une vraie offre...
Sans oublier qu'a compter du 1er janvier 2020, ils vont devoir (directive européenne oblige) proposer au moins 30% de production française. Alors qui parie sur Hélène et les garçon et Navarro dispo en janvier ? ;-)


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2019)

En fait, c'est ça, TV ne contient QUE des créations originales. C'est à dire pas grand-chose. Quant au prix, il n'est en effet pas en rapport avec les possibilités de visionnage offertes si on se base sur la concurrence (Netflix ou Disney).

Pour les séries françaises, j'ai hâte de voir ça


----------



## calvinklein (21 Novembre 2019)

elles n'ont rien " d'original  " leurs créations .....
enfin bon c'est leur pognon ( et peu le notre )


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2019)

Sachant que c'est financé par Apple pour son service TV+, ce sont bien des créations Apple. Ensuite, si tu parles du sujet, c'est en effet pas vraiment original.


----------



## Wizepat (21 Novembre 2019)

Sans tenir compte de la qualité du contenu, mais aujourd’hui face à une concurrence acharnée, le contenu est bien mince. Disney + est arrivé/arrive avec des licences de dingue qui vont émerveiller les plus jeunes, Netflix est très bien implanté avec une offre série démente, Amazon prime dispose de un prix défiant toute concurrence. 

Apple va devoir redresser la barre avec de la quantité et de la qualité. Cela ne regarde que moi, mais j’ai l’impression qu’ils vont droit dans le mur avec ce service.

Heureusement que les achats débloquent le service pendant un an sinon le nombre d’abonnés se compterai sur le doigt d’une main [emoji12]


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2019)

En plus du prix, Amazon as de super séries originales tout comme un catalogue conséquent. C’est la vrais alternative à Netflix et non Apple.


----------



## mariol66 (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, j’ai activé l’offre d’un an gratuit avec l’achat d’une Apple tv 4k sur le refurb. Pour le moment j’ai regardé The morning show, For all mankind, See, The Elephant mother et Snoopy (Noospy comme dirait ma fille   ). Clairement j’accroche avec ce qui est proposé, ce n’est pas les séries du siècle mais il me tarde à chaque fois de connaitre la suite donc c’est bon signe.

J’attend avec impatience The servant et Truth be told. Le service est jeune et j’ai envie de lui laisser sa chance. Clairement le catalogue est léger mais je pense que dans quelques mois ça ira mieux. Je ne sais pas quel quantité proposait Netflix ou Amazon prime à l’ouverture, je n’ai pas de point de comparaison.

Dans les mois qui vont arriver, ça sera aussi plus facile car les saisons entières seront proposées, je crois que Dickinson l’est déjà, mais c’est vrai qu’en ce moment on en a trois de commencées et moi qui aime bien me faire une saison d’un coup, il faut patienter un peu.

Je reste impressionné par la qualité visuelle car avec l’Apple TV 4k et malgré le fait que j’ai une TV HD et une connection à 10 mb/s je suis bluffé par la qualité d’image et c’est vraiment plaisant.

Par contre, l’offre Apple TV+ dans l’application Apple TV, ça peu prêter à confusion pour quelqu'un qui ne suit pas de près l’actualité Apple et de son service. Car une fois dans l’app Apple TV, difficile de faire le tris entre le contenu gratuit, celui d’Apple TV+, le contenu payant. Je comprend leur décision de regrouper tout dans une même app, mais ça ne fonctionne pas bien. J’hésite d’aller sur certains contenus car j’ai des doutes sur leur gratuité.
En plus, ils ont eu la bonne idée d'appeler tout Apple tv, l’app, le service avec le +, l’appareil et je comprend très bien que certaines personnes soit perdues.

Je pense tout de même que c’est un bon début et qu’il va s’étoffer dans les prochains moi et à ce moment là il gagnera en intérêt. Mais je pense aussi qu’Apple doit clarifier son offre dans l’interface qu’elle propose, pour le moment c’est beaucoup trop confus pour les personnes lambda qui peuvent se sentir frustré avec le contenu actuel.


----------



## calvinklein (25 Novembre 2019)

mariol66 a dit:


> Par contre, l’offre Apple TV+ dans l’application Apple TV, ça peu prêter à confusion pour quelqu'un qui ne suit pas de près l’actualité Apple et de son service. Car une fois dans l’app Apple TV, difficile de faire le tris entre le contenu gratuit, celui d’Apple TV+, le contenu payant. Je comprend leur décision de regrouper tout dans une même app, mais ça ne fonctionne pas bien. J’hésite d’aller sur certains contenus car j’ai des doutes sur leur gratuité.
> En plus, ils ont eu la bonne idée d'appeler tout Apple tv, l’app, le service avec le +, l’appareil et je comprend très bien que certaines personnes soit perdues.


Exact et pour faire court , une poule n'y retrouverait pas ses poussins


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2019)

En fait, après avoir regardé deux épisodes de See et The Morning Show, j’ai remarqué que je n’avais jamais été tenté de visionner la suite. Sûrement à cause de la qualité de série que je trouve très moyenne, mais surtout à cause du bordel lié à cet affichage de milliers de Titres. J’ai l’impression d’être perdu au milieu de la jungle sans guide.

Quant aux débuts de Netflix ou Amazon, il y avait déjà un catalogue bien fourni pour les deux acteurs. Netflix étant à la base un système de location de DVD par voie postal, ils ont immédiatement proposé pas mal de titres connus, mais aucune création. Celles-ci sont venues par la suite. Amazon était également bien fourni dés le départ, en fait, au lancement d’Amazon je n’ai pas vu de différence entre Netflix et ce dernier. Sûrement que ce que je cherchais était dispo aux deux endroits.

Je pensais naïvement qu’Apple aurait un sacré catalogue dés le départ vu qu’ils ont déjà un service de location. Là, c’est juste ridicule. En tout cas, si je n’avais pas un an gratuit, je n’aurais pas renouvelé mon adhésion et cela ne m’aurait pas manqué.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Je possède aussi l'abonnement a Apple TV +  et je ne trouve rien qui m'intéresse  .
Je suis comme toi Gwen , je m'attendais a beaucoup mieux


----------



## Wizepat (25 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je possède aussi l'abonnement a Apple TV + et je ne trouve rien qui m'intéresse .
> Je suis comme toi Gwen , je m'attendais a beaucoup mieux



Même gratuit on est mécontent [emoji23] Imaginez ceux qui doivent payer. Je pense que ça relève du sado-masochisme


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Bon , mème après quelques recherche , je ne trouve rien de bien sur Apple TV+ 
J'accroche vraiment pas


----------



## ze_random_bass (30 Décembre 2019)

Salut,

je suis abonné à Apple TV+ depuis quasiment l’ouverture du service en France. Et j’aime bien en fait. Avant, j’ai essayé Netflix, mais le côté supermaché de la série et du film m’a vite gonflé. Bizarrement, le fait qu’il y aie moins de choix dans Apple TV+ et qu’il n’y aie QUE des créations originales non issues de franchises existantes (Star Wars chez Disney,  Tolkien chez Amazon, Black Mirror chez Nertflix ...) me convient mieux.

Côté série, j’ai regardé l’intégralité de The Morning Show. Cela démarre doucement et puis ça monte en puissance et en qualité jusqu’à un final vraiment bien.
Et puis j’ai vu For all mankind. Et j’ai adoré ! Il faut oser sortir une uchronie pareille sur la conquête de la lune en pleine année de commémoration des premiers pas de Neil Amstrong.
Je vais commencer The servant, mais la product Shyamalan me fait un peu peur ... à voire !

Enfin, la point noir reste la nouvelle appli TV qui contient le iTunes Store, voire les autres stores dispo comme myCanal, un rappel de vos replay en cours sur d’autres appli comme Arte ou france.tv, et aussi Apple TV+. C’est un vrai bordel ! Je m’attendais vraiment à un avoir un quatrième bouton dans la barre du bas de l’appli entre « Regarder » et « Bibliothèque ». Mais non, il faut repérer le petit sigle TV+ ou aller dans la partie dédiée, qui est accessible par deux endroits différents ... aaaargh, et moi pensait qu’Apple soignait l’ergonomie de ses interfaces.

Bref, je ne regrette quand même pas mon abonnement au vu des annonces de séries et de films. Il faudra juger sur la longueur !


----------



## Wizepat (30 Décembre 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je suis abonné à Apple TV+ depuis quasiment l’ouverture du service en France. Et j’aime bien en fait. Avant, j’ai essayé Netflix, mais le côté supermaché de la série et du film m’a vite gonflé. Bizarrement, le fait qu’il y aie moins de choix dans Apple TV+ et qu’il n’y aie QUE des créations originales non issues de franchises existantes (Star Wars chez Disney, Tolkien chez Amazon, Black Mirror chez Nertflix ...) me convient mieux.
> 
> ...



Effectivement c’est un bordel monstre dans leur appli et je partage ton point de vue d’un onglet dédié.

Je pense qu’il viendra par la suite, mais au regard du nombre de série, Apple a préféré atteindre que ça se remplisse. Sans quoi une vitrine vide serait apparue [emoji23]


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2019)

Personnellement,  vu que je n’ai pas accroché à See et The Morning Show, j’ai abandonné Apple TV+ a cause du fourre tout qu’est devenus l’application Apple TV. Si je ne suivais pas l’actu Apple via MacG, je ne saurais même pas ce que je peut regarder ou ce que je doit payer en plus. Je n’ai jamais vu un service aussi mal fait.


----------



## calvinklein (31 Décembre 2019)

 n'ayant pas grand chose à proposer, meuble les insuffisances dans un vaste kaléidoscope pour donner l'illusion d'un contenu important 
sans intérêt


----------



## mariol66 (31 Décembre 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je suis abonné à Apple TV+ depuis quasiment l’ouverture du service en France. Et j’aime bien en fait. Avant, j’ai essayé Netflix, mais le côté supermaché de la série et du film m’a vite gonflé. Bizarrement, le fait qu’il y aie moins de choix dans Apple TV+ et qu’il n’y aie QUE des créations originales non issues de franchises existantes (Star Wars chez Disney,  Tolkien chez Amazon, Black Mirror chez Nertflix ...) me convient mieux.
> 
> ...



Je suis d’accord avec toi sur tout ces points. J’ai démarré The Servant depuis sa parution, je kiff trop !   la façon dont s’est tourné, l’intrigue et le format je la trouve vraiment réussi.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Comment voir ce qui est gratuit ?


----------



## mariol66 (31 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment voir ce qui est gratuit ?


Tu veux dire les series gratuites dans l'application Apple TV ? c'est vrai que c'est le fouillis et que tu ne peux pas sélectionner uniquement les series/reportages/émissions uniquement gratuites. Il faut toujours avoir l'oeil sur le côté pour être sûr qu'elles le soient avec toujours ce petit doute.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Impossible a faire fonctionner sur un IOS 10


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2020)

J’ai activé l’année gratuite pour regarder For All Mankind.
Concernant l’appli elle même, sur iPad, c’est une catastrophe : outre ce qui a été déjà dit sur la page d’accueil et le bUrdel que c’est pour trouver quelque chose, en visionnage elle n’a aucune mémoire, ce qui signifie que vous ne pouvez arrêter de visionner un épisode sans vous souvenir du Time code histoire de reprendre où vous étiez, elle ne se souvient pas non plus des épisodes déjà lus. J’ai subi des désynchros image/son, des blocages inopinés, avec obligation de reprendre l’épisode à zéro - sur deux réseaux différents donc je ne pense pas à un problème de débit ouifi.
La série elle-même commençait bien, puis a versé dans les thèmes actuels donc hors sujets à l’époque même si intéressants (féminisme, place des minorités, etc, tout le politiquement correct d’aujourd’hui*) quitte à oublier le pitch original (les russes sont arrivés les premiers sur la lune, belle idée d’uchronie). Bref, raté, en plus les CGI sont d’une mochetée absolue.
Je vais jeter un œil aux autres séries mais dans l’état actuel des choses je vais arrêter au bout de l’an


Note : je n’ai rien contre la défense de l’égalité homme/femme, des minorités, etc. Mais quand ça pourrit une série au point de lui faire changer de sujet, ça me gonfle.


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2020)

Je n'ai pas encore commencé For All Mankind, et ton point de vue n'est pas engageant.

Pour mes soucis de synchronisation sont image et autre plantages, j'ai résolu mon problème en passant non plus par mon Apple TV, mais un Fire TV stick d'Amazon. Je trouve ça désolant que le boîtier d'un concurrent, dix fois moins cher, soit plus performant que le matériel du fournisseur de contenu.


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2020)

for all mankind reste quand même une bonne série. après avoir admis ce que j’en dis au dessus faut seulement accepter les travers américains, famille d’abord, bon sentiments, etc, ce que j’appelle le ´prechi precha ´ auquel on echappe rarement. d’ailleurs il semblerait que le cliffhanger de l’episode 6 annonce un retour du pitch original.


----------



## Akelodeon (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis abonné TV+ grâce à l'achat de mon nouvel iPhone (octobre 2019). J'ai activé le service dans la foulée comme beaucoup d'entre nous. Au début, je me suis perdu comme tout le monde, ne comprenant pas pourquoi quelques séries et quelques programmes étaient payants. J'ai lâché prise et mis donc l'abonnement en stand by.

Je suis revenu sur Apple TV+ la semaine passée (merci le confinement), et j'ai pu mieux comprendre ce qui se passe là dedans. En effet, le catalogue proposé est mélangé entre les productions originales (comprises dans l'abonnement) et tous les programmes et films que nous pouvons acheter sur le store et donc qu'ils n'appartiennent pas à Apple.

De mon coté, je suis content du contenu proposé actuellement, d'autant plus que mon abonnement est gratuit donc je ne vois pas pourquoi je vais râler pour quelque chose gratuite lol. Je ne sais pas si cela est plus garni qu'à ses débuts mais je regarde pour le moment un épisode de "Amazing Stories" par soir, donc mon rythme me permet de ne pas me retrouver sur ma faim. Comme quoi, il  y en a pour tout le monde 

J'ai lu tous les postes sur ce topic afin d'avoir l'avis de tout le monde et je suis surpris de voir les réactions de certaines personnes. C'est drôle comme l'homme a tendance à vite oublier. Netflix était une grosse d... au début. Il proposait des séries à moitié et surtout des séries qui étaient sorties 10 ans auparavant. Cela a mis du temps pour retrouver un contenu un peu plaisant. Amazon Prime pareil. Apple arrive tout juste donc, laissons lui le temps de s'y mettre et de créer son contenu car son estratégie est celle là, de nous proposer son propre contenu, et pas le contenu des autres. C'est grâce à cela, que nous avons, la plupart d'entre nous, un an gratuit. Celui qui paie, un mois d'abonnement ou deux et il a regardé ce qu'il voulait, bonne nouvelle, il peut résilier à tout moment donc je ne vois aucun problème.

En conclusion, le service gratuit est largement apprécié pour cette première année en attendant que le service grandisse pour nous  proposer un max de contenu lorsqu'il faudra passer à la caisse. Les productions originales me semblent bien. Une fois qu'on a compris comment ça marche entre les contenus compris et les payants, on se retrouve facilement. Seul bémol, le fait qu'on ne peut pas caster sur un google chromerait ou autre produit n'appartenant à la famille Apple.

Bonnes séries à tous


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2020)

Oh, mais je n'ai pas oublié et je peste encore contre Netflix. Moins contre Amazon, car j'y trouve plus de choses intéressantes, mais pas les films que je voudrais. Mais je m'y suis fait et sur catalogue à toujours été assez bien fournis. 

Apple a fait un autre choix, je le respecte, mais d'une part je ne vois pas de programme vraiment de très très grande qualité à part "The Banker" que j'ai beaucoup appréciée. 

Moi, il y a deux choses qui me bloquent
1   : le service ne marche pas avec mon matériel Apple branché sur ma TV et je dois passer par un stick acheté chez Amazon pour profiter du service. Je trouve ça hallucinant.
2   : le foutoir auquel tu t'es accommodé est pour moi rédhibitoire. Je comprends la logique commerciale derrière, mais j'ai plus l'impression de rentrer à la foire-fouille que dans un Ikea. Apple m’avait habitué à de meilleurs services, plus réfléchis sur le côté humain et non mercantile.


----------



## Akelodeon (16 Avril 2020)

Salut Gwen,

1 : Je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est bien hallucinant.
2: Aussi d'accord. On était habitué à d'autres choses. A voir la suite.

Je pense ensuite que cela varie de chaque personne les programmes et donc c'est bien de nous donner les choix de ce qu'on veut payer comme service. Certes, avoir un abonnement chez Netflix, chez Amazon Prime, chez Disney et en plus chez Apple n'est pas donné pour tout le monde. C'est bien pouvoir tester les services pour ensuite ne garder qu'un 

Pour cela, je trouve que le choix de nous donner un an gratis est une bonne chose malgré le catalogue peut garni qu'il présente actuellement.

Bonne journée


----------



## natth41 (16 Avril 2020)

Pareil pour moi. Un an gratuit avec un iPad Pro. J’ai essayé de lancer une série. J’ai abandonné. Trop habitué à Netflix, Apple TV + pas intuitif du tout. Contenu payant a l’intérieur et puis pas grand chose comme série. Au final on a un an gratuit mais il n’y a rien et quand le catalogue sera fourni faudra raquer !


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2020)

Je pense qu'ils n'avaient pas le choix de donner un an gratuitement. 

L'honnêteté aurait été de peut-être dire, on a peu de séries, mais le catalogue s'étoffera, car nous ne voulons que des productions Apple. Pour les acheteurs de produits Apple, c'est gratuit cette année, pour les autres, ce sera $2 les trois premiers mois,  $3 ensuite, et le tarif sera définitivement fixé à $5 dans un an. Je trouve que ce lancement a été mal orchestré.

Quand je vois le catalogue de Disney à côté, je rigole. OK, il n'y a pas plus de contenu inédit, mais dans tout ce qui est présenté, il y a  une bonne partie que je n'ai jamais vue ou que je reverrais avec plaisir. Bon, je ne me suis pas abonné pour autant, j’ai déjà de quoi regarder avec Netflix, Amazon et Apple. En plus, j’achète les films et séries que je ne peux voir autrement chez Apple (Game of Throne, etc.).


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2020)

Le catalogue étriqué, bon, tout le monde n'est pas Disney, et pour un simple test il y a ce qu'il faut, à mon avis du moins. 
Mais proposer une appli aussi mal fichue c'est du foutage de gueule quand on s'appelle Apple et qu'on a bati sa réputation entre autre sur l'ergonomie, et surtout quand on a pu étudier ce qui se faisait ailleurs puisqu'ils ne sont pas les premiers à débarquer sur le marché.
Sauf que la mantra c'est le friclefriclefric, alors on mélange le gratuit et le payant en espérant que le poisson va mordre à l'hameçon. En oubliant que quelqu'un qui active un truc gratuit veut un truc gratuit pour tester et éventuellement passera à la caisse à la fin de la période d'essai si ça lui a plu. La, moi, ça me fait fuir, je me suis mis un rappel pour me désabonner avant la fin de la période d'essai, même si d'ici un an le catalogue devient canon : l'appli est inutilisable.


----------



## Spinaker (23 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

J'ai eu la bonne surprise (enfin pas vraiment car je savais que cela allait arriver) d'avoir un mail m'indiquant la prolongation gratuite de mon abonnement, lui même déjà gratuit. Et cela jusqu'en février.







Je suis ravi, car pour ma part j'ai apprécié quelques séries (For All Mankind, See) comme les films USS Greyhound et The Banker.
Et ce qui arrive semble assez sympa également.
Vous avez également la prolongation j'imagine ?


----------



## radioman (23 Octobre 2020)

Spinaker a dit:


> j'ai apprécié quelques séries (For All Mankind, See) comme les films USS Greyhound et The Banker.
> Et ce qui arrive semble assez sympa également.
> Vous avez également la prolongation j'imagine ?


oui, mais pour … pas grand chose finalement … tu as tout cité  …
extrèmement déçu de l'offre …


----------



## Spinaker (23 Octobre 2020)

radioman a dit:


> oui, mais pour … pas grand chose finalement … tu as tout cité  …
> extrèmement déçu de l'offre …



Si c'était ma seule chaîne, effectivement cela ferait peu.
Mais comme c'est gratuit, ça me va, et comme il y a Netflix et Amazon, je ne suis pas en reste.

De plus l'arrivée prochaine de Fondation justifierait à lui seul d'y rester !


----------



## tabasko (23 Octobre 2020)

Pareil pour moi. Contenu trop léger, mais j'avoue être un gros consommateur de séries.
Du coup, j'ai rapidement fait le tour, même plus le réflexe d'aller voir s'il y a des nouveautés.

Et perso (c'est de ma faute certainement parce que j'ai pas fais d'effort de compréhension) je me mélange totalement les pinceaux quand je suis sur leur interface (entre le contenu d'Apple et les autres qui sont payant).
Du coup expérience plutôt dégradée pour moi. Je reste sur Netflix/PrimeVideo.

Allez pour finir en rigolant ... vous avez vu ... on a Slato maintenant en france  cela va venir "concurrencer netflix"


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2020)

J'attends avec impatience de regarder le film de Sofia Coppola, mais c'est vrai que les séries proposées ne m'enchantent pas à part Saving Jacob que j'ai regardé du début à la fin. Ensuite, The Banker et Greyhound m'ont fait passer un bon moment. Mais cela s'arrête là. 

Du coup, si je n'avais pas de prolongation, j'aurais stoppé l'abonnement. J'ai déjà Netflix et Amazon Prime. D'ailleurs, j'aime beaucoup la nouvelle mise en forme du service Prime. Au moins, c'est clair, contrairement à Apple TV+.


----------



## radioman (27 Octobre 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> Et perso (c'est de ma faute certainement parce que j'ai pas fais d'effort de compréhension) je me mélange totalement les pinceaux quand je suis sur leur interface (entre le contenu d'Apple et les autres qui sont payant).
> Du coup expérience plutôt dégradée pour moi. Je reste sur Netflix/PrimeVideo.


Non non, tout le monde s'y perd et c'est totalement voulu par Apple: te donner envie et t'emmener vers les produits payants !!!


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2020)

Et du coup te sentir floué et ne plus avoir envie d'y revenir. C'est mon cas.


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> C'est mon cas.


Pareil


----------



## Akelodeon (27 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Perso je commence à prendre goût. J'ai vu quelques séries et je suis bien content de ce qu'ils proposent. 

En outre, le fait de pouvoir accéder à des séries Amazon prime par exemple, c'est top pour moi (j'ai le service). C'est une bonne initiative. Il te laisse voir d'autres choses qui ne sont pas dans leur plateforme. Avec Netflix ou Amazon, tu n'as pas le contenu qui se fait ailleurs et donc tu peux passer à coté de bonnes séries ou autres.

Pour finir, il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes (beaucoup d'entre nous) dans une année gratuite qui vient en plus d'être prolongée. Que ATV+ c'est nouveau et donc qu'il a un retard considérable sur les autres services et que nous vivons une pandémie qui ne permet pas la création de nouveaux contenus.

Cordialement.


----------



## lefoudupuit (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive plus à lire un épisode sur Apple TV + en version web (depuis le site apple), que ce soit sur mon macbook pro (chrome ou safari ça n'a jamais fonctionné) ou maintenant sur mon pc windows 10 neuf (et à jour) avec Firefox (j'ai pourtant pû voir les 6 premiers épisodes de for all mindkind hier).
Bien sûr ma smart tv samsung a un an de trop pour avoir l'application appletv+) et je n'ai pas d'apple tv ou d'adaptateur hdmi pour mon iPhone se 2020.
Je suis seul dans la merde? y a-t-il une solution autre que regarder sur mon iPhone? Et rien de payant, c'est sensé fonctionnant sur pc ou mac.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (28 Novembre 2020)

Je profite de l’année gratuite dont je bénéficie suite à l’achat d’un produit Apple pour découvrir Apple TV+.

J’ai commencé The Morning Show.

J’ai l’impression de regarder une très longue publicité pour les produits Apple mais c’est pas mal du tout.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2020)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'arrive plus à lire un épisode sur Apple TV + en version web (depuis le site apple), que ce soit sur mon macbook pro (chrome ou safari ça n'a jamais fonctionné) ou maintenant sur mon pc windows 10 neuf (et à jour) avec Firefox (j'ai pourtant pû voir les 6 premiers épisodes de for all mindkind hier).
> Bien sûr ma smart tv samsung a un an de trop pour avoir l'application appletv+) et je n'ai pas d'apple tv ou d'adaptateur hdmi pour mon iPhone se 2020.
> ...


Apple TV fonctionne très bien avec un Fire Tv Stick d’Amazon. Je sait que ce n’est pas la solution que tu attendais car c’est payant. Mais à moins de 20 € en promo, c’est abordable et ça ne sert pas que pour Apple TV+.


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Novembre 2020)

Pour avoir un firetv sur ma vieille tv, c’est génial.

Faut juste avoir un compte Amazon. Mais comme j’achète parfois chez eux j’en avais un.

J’ai installé molotov, netxflix, mycanal

Il y aussi appletv


----------



## Wizepat (28 Novembre 2020)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Pour avoir un firetv sur ma vieille tv, c’est génial.
> 
> Faut juste avoir un compte Amazon. Mais comme j’achète parfois chez eux j’en avais un.
> 
> ...



De loin, la solution la plus abordable. 

Je l’utilise également avec you tube et Disney +


----------



## Akelodeon (28 Novembre 2020)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> J’ai l’impression de regarder une très longue publicité pour les produits Apple mais c’est pas mal du tout.



Bonjour,

mort de rire, c'est vrai que tu verras pas d'autre chose que leurs produits. Au moins, ça te permet de voir à quoi cela ressemble dans les mains des autres ^^

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (28 Novembre 2020)

Akelodeon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> mort de rire, c'est vrai que tu verras pas d'autre chose que leurs produits. Au moins, ça te permet de voir à quoi cela ressemble dans les mains des autres ^^
> 
> Cordialement.



Au mons, ça facilite le placement de produits.


----------



## Wizepat (29 Novembre 2020)

Vivement qu’ils tournent un James Bond pour voir de quoi est capable l’iPhone [emoji23]


----------

